
Google bans ad blockers, but is fine with ad-blocking browsers - axiomdata316
https://www.androidauthority.com/google-play-ad-blockers-ban-945058/
======
deogeo
> We don’t allow apps that interfere with, disrupt, damage, or access in an
> unauthorized manner the user’s device

So Google decides what's authorized, not the user. Makes it clear who really
owns the device.

~~~
lern_too_spel
You can install these apps from other app stores or directly from the app
developer themselves. Google only decides what to carry on its own app store.

~~~
salawat
With all due respect, that fails the weasel restriction test. When Douglas
Adams writing can be said to be sufficiently similar to the number of hoops
you have to jump through to do something, you have a problem.

Quote related

>"But the plans were on display…” >>“On display? I eventually had to go down
to the cellar to find them.” >“That’s the display department.” >>“With a
flashlight.” >“Ah, well, the lights had probably gone.” >>“So had the stairs.”
>“But look, you found the notice, didn’t you?” >>“Yes,” said Arthur, “yes I
did. It was on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a
disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying ‘Beware of the Leopard."

When you have to go so far out of your normal mode of interacting with a
device such that the User has to tear apart developer documentation to figure
out how to do something with a device they allegedly own because the maker of
the OS also _just happens_ to be the primary disseminator of software written
for the platform and would prefer that pesky developers would refrain from
threatening their data collection/revenue model, there's a problem.

All the alternative install paths fail every semblance of the non-
techie/Grandma usability test. This is not acceptable. No one but the User
should be in such a position of power over what can or should be runnable on a
User's device. When you throw so many hurdles in front of a user to prevent
them from executing their prerogative to run what they wish, that's called
malicious engineering.

Google/Alphabet is rapidly reaching the point where anti-trust mechanisms need
to be brought to bear. This type of anti-consumer behavior was the same type
of thing Microsoft was pinged for. Google/Alphabet should not get a free pass
in this regard.

~~~
lern_too_spel
> When you have to go so far out of your normal mode of interacting with a
> device such that the User has to tear apart developer documentation

1\. Download the APK from the website.

2\. Tap on the downloaded notification.

3\. Follow prompts.

It's just as easy as it is on any other computer to the point where F-Droid
just has a download button on its website and needs no explanation for what to
do after the download completes.

------
xfitm3
I hope this gives Firefox a chance to claw back some market share.

